# TiBu Question



## jpmoo (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked a thousand times...

Work is upgrading my Droid X to a Razr. It's safe to restore DX app backups to the Razr, right?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Should be, I wouldn't restore data though.


----------



## jokkel (Apr 28, 2012)

You can restore anything that's white or green in Titanium Backup.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

you can do data...just not system data. app data is fine.


----------

